# Heater Blower Motor



## Joshua42007 (May 4, 2009)

How do i wire the heater blower motor and A/C on my 1968 Pontiac GTO?:seeya


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Get a schematic diagram. Here's a couple of sources:

eBay Motors: 1968 Pontiac Service Manual (item 230340951062 end time May-10-09 12:42:04 PDT) There's a few on e-bay. OPG, YearOne sells reprints too.

Chilton's Repair & Tune-up Guide Tempest GTO 1968 - '73 currently none on e-bay at this time.

Or this:
eBay Motors: 1968 68 GTO/TEMPEST WIRING DIAGRAM MANUAL (item 400047279636 end time May-08-09 19:53:09 PDT)

Can also be bought at YearOne, OPG etc......


----------

